# Downtown deco?!?



## Area57 (Nov 8, 2015)

Has anyone ever seen downtown deco structures? They're crazy! I never would have guessed they would have made those. They are ghetto buildings. Like what you really would see in a bad part of a really urban city. Weird. Interesting though. Far from the idyllic Kansas small town I am building.


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*You need models made of...........*

.............wood, I'm guessing in Kansas. Actually, maybe not with all the tornadoes, stone, brick etc might be right. Never been to Kansas so I have no idea. 

Anyway, remember, you have to paint and decorate them so they need not be Ghetto. If you study them, a lot are the same castings with different graphics and paint applied.

Peter


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

I really like Downtown Deco buildings. I built a bunch of them for my club. I learned a lot from the instructions that suggested shading some bricks differently etc for more realism or how to add signs on the bricks. They are great looking buildings when completed. I recommend them.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

Area57 said:


> Has anyone ever seen downtown deco structures? They're crazy! I never would have guessed they would have made those. Weird, Interesting though. Far from the idyllic Kansas small town I am building.


There are not that many art deco structures in CA. If you go to Railroadiana on eBay, check out the old photographs of the Midwest. You can also check Google for photos if you enter data like, early 1900 Oklahoma City, Kansas City.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree with Pappy. I like the structures, but they are really appropriate to urban Midwest settings.

Just about any kit can be kitbashed, though, so if you like them, buy one and give it a shot.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I saw a number of buildings like that in Indy by the old railroad station, before they built the Lucas stadium.


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

I bought the factory flat kit. I enjoyed building it. I think the trick to these is in the way you paint them. I'd never used cheap acrylic craft paint before so I followed their website's tutorial and I think the results looked great.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

I like that, very cool looking, great idea for a background building flat.:appl:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I love the down and dirty urban look. If you want that look for background flats check out this site: http://www.textures.com/ Lots of great stuff for modellers and its free.


----------



## Area57 (Nov 8, 2015)

Where did you get the Land Rover ?


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

I can't remember exactly where I found it, but it's a inexpensive Model Power vehicle. Model Train Stuff or Ebay. I think it was like $5 or $6.


----------



## Jacobpaul81 (Jan 24, 2015)

Area57 said:


> Has anyone ever seen downtown deco structures? They're crazy! I never would have guessed they would have made those. They are ghetto buildings. Like what you really would see in a bad part of a really urban city. Weird. Interesting though. Far from the idyllic Kansas small town I am building.


May not work in super small town Kansas but perfect for Topeka, Lawrence, Kansas City, Wichita, Emporia, etc.... i really enjoy building the Downtown Deco buildings. I've now built them i n O and HO and just love working with hydrocal. While assembly can be a hair-raising event, once they are solid they take paint beautifully and look way more realistic than any other buildings I've seen. And you can make your own graphics taking them in any "direction" you want. They dont "have" to be the wrong side of the tracks


----------

